# Muscle Tone.



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

He seems tone but not really muscular. 

I'd like to see bigger legs muscle-wise. Like gaskins and a strong hip. I think he looks good though!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Also, when I want to tone my horse up I do lots of trotting. And trot poles to keep his feet up.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He doesn't look too bad- some hill work & such will give him some more muscles. Especially on the hindquarters.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

> He doesn't look too bad- some hill work & such will give him some more muscles. Especially on the hindquarters


also, some ground level cavaletti will help to strengthen his topline


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

So trot poles, caveletti (are they the same?), and hillwork? I'll need to find a hill! LOL! The land is FLAT around here. I could always make one! :wink:


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

> So trot poles, caveletti (are they the same?), and hillwork? I'll need to find a hill! LOL! The land is FLAT around here. I could always make one!


yep, same thing - except cavaletti have the ability to "rotate" to different heights  - Oh, and be sure your guy is rounded when he goes overthem...nice and slow in a cadenced way...otherwise, well... you're just trotting over poles


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, that's something I need to work on. I'm going to post something in the training forum about how to get a horse rounded when you're lunging tham, so go find that one and help me with that!

So his topline, his gaskins/legs, and hindquarters...got it guys! Thanks!


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeh I agree... Also try and do some flatwork in the sand, wood chip etc.. that helps


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

sand is wonderful for toning one up! (if i could just find some amidst all this red georiga clay  )


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh, that's interesting. I would have never thought to lunge a horse on a different surface! Our arena is a sand/dirt mix, but I might try to find some plain sand! Thanks, love-a-hero!


----------

